# Selling Several Combos, Rods, Reels, Knives



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Let me start with: Moderators, I know this is not a typical post. If it is a violation of rules please remove and I will try to post individual items later. 

I am selling a good bit of used fishing equipment, more than I have time to post individually, so I made a Weebly page. Not an online store -- you'll need to contact me on here or e-mail me using links on said page if you are interested in purchasing an item. Link to my page:
http://willallredusedstuff.weebly.com

Store there has things grouped by category, and pictures and prices for various items. I will be adding a few more things tomorrow, so check in then for updates. THIS IS NOT AN ONLINE STORE. The linked page will be shutting down once these items are sold, which I am hoping will be soon!


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

i didnt see any knives.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Just haven't posted them yet. Will advise when site is updated.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

More stuff posted just now; still no knives, but I swear they are coming.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Willing to ship or no?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Interested in the 5' St. Croix UL Rod only. Thoughts?


----------

